# Xenon headlight question!!!



## drewmvshs (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi all, I am currently trying to install a new set of hella xenon angel eye headlights onto my 98 528i, and I ran into a problem. I still have 2 connectors left over, and the halos are the only things that dont come on. So I figured that the connectors should go to those, well one side on each connector will fit perfectly on each assembly, but the other does not. Also, the left assembly xenon light is not centered like the right side. It points inward, how do I center it? Thanks for the help.
andrew


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

drewmvshs said:


> Hi all, I am currently trying to install a new set of hella xenon angel eye headlights onto my 98 528i, and I ran into a problem. I still have 2 connectors left over, and the halos are the only things that dont come on. So I figured that the connectors should go to those, well one side on each connector will fit perfectly on each assembly, but the other does not. Also, the left assembly xenon light is not centered like the right side. It points inward, how do I center it? Thanks for the help.
> andrew


You need to purchase (or fabricate) an adapter harness to run power to the Angel Eye light rings, tapping off the parking light circuit.










See this page for more details: http://bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/angel harness adapters should______files/angeleyeharn.htm


----------

